# Happy Birthday GotGarlic!



## Cooking Goddess

Happy Birthday GG! I hope your day is sweeter than your favorite allium.  Wishing you many more happy ones to come.


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, GG!!


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday GG


Josie


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic

Aw, CG, you always find the perfect gift! [emoji813] Thanks, everyone [emoji2]


----------



## medtran49

Have a GREAT B-day!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you, medtran! [emoji2]


----------



## Kayelle

*Have a wonderful day, and a fabulous year ahead GG...





*


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy, happy birthday, GG!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> *Have a wonderful day, and a fabulous year ahead GG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this, Kayelle, thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Happy, happy birthday, GG!


Aw, love the beezies! [emoji2]


----------



## bethzaring

Happy Birthday GG!!   I trust you are having a great day!


----------



## GotGarlic

bethzaring said:


> Happy Birthday GG!!   I trust you are having a great day!


Thank you, Beth! It has been a great day [emoji2]


----------



## taxlady

Belated Happy Birthday. I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## blissful

Happy Birthday + 1 day! Loved the garlic with the candle! Well done CG.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you, taxlady and blissful! It was a nice relaxing day and a wonderful dinner out.


----------

